# adresse déroulante automatique dans mail



## gozeur (4 Décembre 2009)

bonjour,

dans le logiciel mail, j'ai une adresse automatique qui est erronnée.
je ne sais pas comment la supprimer.
je ne la retrouve pas dans mon carnet d'adresse.
c'est extrêmement pénible car c'est une adresse que j'utilise beaucoup et régulièrement je croie envoyer un message qui n'arrive jamais.

merci de votre aide


----------



## SergeD (4 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir,
un petit tour dans le menu fenêtre --> Destinataires précédents


----------



## pascalformac (4 Décembre 2009)

et d'ailleurs profite en pour faire un nettoyage car tu y verras toutes les adresses à qui tu as envoyé un truc 

et certaines t'en as plus rien à cirer et elles te sont proposées inutilement

et les autres tu les laisses ou tu les mets dans le carnet ( c'est proposé)


----------



## gozeur (5 Décembre 2009)

un seul mot: MERCI
rapide, efficace, j'ai ma réponse, on trouve tjrs ce que l'on cherche sur un forum


----------



## pascalformac (5 Décembre 2009)

en plus tu verras c'est bien fait
les adresses DEJA dans ton carnet sont differenciées et bien entendu le bouton mettre dans le carnet est alors inactif

tu verras c'est assez rigolo
tu tombes sur une adresse et toi " mais qui c'est ce gugusse? je le connais pas"
j'ai un virus dans mon Mall?
meuuuh nann , c'est simple:
 quand par exemple on clique " repondre à tous" dans un message  collectif recu, y a quasi toujours un destinataire qu'on connait pas dans ce groupe


*Note du modo : *et quand on clique pas sur une annonce "à lire avant de poster", il y a quasi toujours un topic qui est ouvert dans le mauvais forum 

On déménage !


----------



## richard-deux (29 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

Voilà mon problème: j'ai fait le ménage dans mes "destinataires précédents" or j'ai justement un peu trop nettoyé Mail.

Je ne retrouve plus certaines adresses que je n'avais pas encore enregistré dans mon Carnet d'adresses.

J'ai tenté de voir avec Time Machine pour trouver ce fichier sans résultat.
Je veux aussi conserver ma boite mail intacte de ce jour mais avec les destinataires précédents de la semaine dernière.

Si quelqu'un a une idée?

Merci.


----------



## pascalformac (29 Janvier 2010)

bal intelligente critere   derniere semaine
et tu regardes qui n'est pas dans le carnet


----------



## richard-deux (29 Janvier 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> bal intelligente critere   derniere semaine
> et tu regardes qui n'est pas dans le carnet



Cela ne fonctionne pas, le lien (BAL intelligente) reste gris. 

Il doit y avoir un fichier cache quelque part.

Edit: Dans Time Machine, je ne trouve pas le cache de Mail.
Utilisateur-> caches -> Mail
Or j'ai ce dossier sur mon disque dur.


----------



## pascalformac (29 Janvier 2010)

richarddeux a dit:


> Cela ne fonctionne pas, le lien (BAL intelligente) reste gris.


 hmm
t'es sûr que ton Mail est optimal?

t'as jamais pu faire de BAL intelligente?

bouton + / nouvelle BAL intelligente


----------



## richard-deux (30 Janvier 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> hmm
> t'es sûr que ton Mail est optimal?
> 
> t'as jamais pu faire de BAL intelligente?
> ...



En fait, j'ai essayé "modifier la BAL intelligente". 
J'avais oublié de la créer.

Sinon, j'ai essayé avec ton astuce mais malheureusement je ne trouve pas tous mes e-mail.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Janvier 2010)

m'enfin
ce critere trouve forcement tous ceux entre le moment choisi ( d'avant l'edit)  et maintenant !


----------



## richard-deux (30 Janvier 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> m'enfin
> ce critere trouve forcement tous ceux entre le moment choisi ( d'avant l'edit)  et maintenant !



Oui, j'ai entré la règle que tu m'as dit mais je ne vois que mes e-mail qui sont dans mes différentes boites.
Je ne vois pas les e-mail supprimés définitivement; il y a une semaine et donc les adresses.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Janvier 2010)

ben si tu as supprimé des emails  il n'y a AUCUNE raison que tu puisses les voir
c'est le sens même d'une suppression
( la vraie  : poubelle Mail puis suppression dans la poubelle de Mail)

sinon regarder ...la poubelle


----------



## fonky67 (1 Octobre 2013)

Je cherche cette solution sous Mountain Lion (mail Version 6.6 (1510)).
Quelqu'un à une solution ?


----------

